# VSNX family of companies expands



## drmike (Nov 3, 2015)

*Buffalo, New Jerk*, leading web hosting company VSNX known by eight other family of company names including ColoCrossing announces global domination!  We own your hosting!


Among the acquisitions in this round:

http://realoffshore.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=1  "...  Realoffshore.net is part of the VSNX family of companies..."


hostaar.com/terms/ "... Hostaar is part of the VSNX family of companies and that their statement will show “ColoCrossing” for the credit card charge..."


https://www.bilalhost.com/privacy-policy/  "...  BilalHost Pakistan is part of the VSNX family of companies ..."


cavpshost.com/tos.html "... CaVPS Host Valley Host reserves the right to change its policies at any time without prior notification. CaVPS Host is part of the VSNX family of companies..."
see below for their live support being unsure of who they are... and then going silent...


www.hostfair.net/terms.php "... HostFair is part of the VSNX family of companies and that their statement will show "ColoCrossing" for the credit card charge ..."


http://kryptonichosting.net/billing/policies.php  "...  Kryptonic Hosting is part of the VSNX family of companies. ..."


http://alldigitalword.com/about/ "... LowEndBox is part of the VSNX family..."


http://hostmeek.com/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=1 "... hostmeek is part of the VSNX family of companies. Our Mailing Address: hostmeek 8195 Sheridan Drive Buffalo, NY 14221..."


----------



## Francisco (Nov 3, 2015)

drmike said:


> http://realoffshore.net/knowledgebase.php?action=displayarticle&id=1  "...  Realoffshore.net is part of the VSNX family of companies..."



I guess the old meme of 'Buffalo is pretty much Netherlands' is about to make a return, eh?


It's likely many of those providers had large debts and this was CC's way of getting settled for it. Remember, Nuggets and his fustercluck owed upwards of $10,000 to CC and caused a ton of reputation damage to the LE* brands. 


I expect most of the smaller hosts that are with them to fold into them, it's just a lot easier than trying to compete with your own datacenter.



Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 3, 2015)

You forgot that Pakistani site that cloned GVH's website and claimed it was owned by CC 



> It's likely many of those providers had large debts and this was CC's way of getting settled for it.



More likely that ALL of those hosts, which seem to be all from Bangladesh or Pakistan,  ripped HVH's TOS (a practice which is very common with small hosts in all countries who plagiarize other hosts legal policies ).


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2015)

Francisco said:


> I guess the old meme of 'Buffalo is pretty much Netherlands' is about to make a return, eh?



Could be  


Or could be them not protecting their copy and policies.  Rampant reseller/wannabehost copy theft is a religion and Cross-fit like sport


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2015)

and in fairness there were multiple companies acquired in the past year on the slide by them.. That is still pretending to be those other companies.  No site update on info, same whois, etc.  Those seemed to be (when I spotted them) customers probably gone bad pay or disinterested in growing something.


----------



## drmike (Nov 3, 2015)

These companies are fun 




Me:


CaVPS Host is part of the VSNX family of companies. 


Marlon:7:00 PM


Hello 


I am not sure about vsnx 


Me:


oh? 


I was reading your Terms 


I thought my friends owned your company now. 


where is your hosting done? datacenter? 


update your Terms please


----------



## ExonHost (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks like all of them copied the TOS from HVH.


----------



## ModyDev (Nov 7, 2015)

Bad Practice lol


----------

